# Dongle Style: What We Learned After Our One-Night Stand With Chromecast



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google's Chromecast, a little gadget that plugs into an HDMI port on the back of your TV to let you watch Internet or browser-based video, just launched yesterday. We haven't had time to fully process it for a review yet, but after spending a day with it, we do have some initial thoughts and answers.


More


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

have you tried it yet, Mike? I am not hdmi compliant here (all my movies go through my media center to my rig), but I tell you what, that is making me think about getting an hdmi ready telly.......


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm gonna go with it and see where it goes...:up:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

keep me informed, hoss.......


----------

